# Geneva Motor Show: Audi Press Conference Wrapup



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi's uber fast cadence continues through the 2011 Geneva Motor Show this week. Ingolstadt marked the event with the auto show debuts of the RS 3 Sportback and Q5 hybrid along with the first-time showing of the Audi A3 Concept that gives an idea of what a new sedan variant of the upcoming all-new A3 might look like.

Of course Audi's RS 3 has been seen before. We've even * had a chance to drive the car several weeks ago. * Simply pulling a cover off of the car may not have sufficed. So, instead of doing the usual new car uncovering, Audi had none other than '80s wunder rally driver Michelle Mouton drive the car onto the stage, co-piloted by her daughter Jessie to whom she passed the keys in a short and very cool introduction video.









Also on stage was the Q3 hybrid. Again, this car isn't new to readers of Fourtitude and sites like it and it's even been * sampled. *. So as significant as the Q5 hybrid may be in Ingolstadt's lineup, even this car was not the headliner of the event.










Music fans may have seen singer/songwriter Amy MacDonald as the headline of the show though in Geneva she was but an opening act. The Scottish artist brought out applause by many in the crowd and, as it turns out, is an R8 owner.










After the musical performance, it was time for the main event. Again a garage door in the back of the stand opened and one very evil-looking set of headlights made its way through a dry ice fog. Driven by Audi board member Michael Dick and co-piloted by Audi Design boss Stefan Sielaff, the A3 concept looked like a thoroughly modern take on a steroid injected B5 S4. We're guessing those longing for a modern B5 won't be disappointed.










We've had a chance to learn more about the car and some other Audi news, but for now feel free to check out gallery of hundreds of photos of the press conference after the jump.

* 2011 Geneva Motor Show Audi Press Conference Photo Gallery *


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

Q3 Hybrid? You mean Q5?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

QUATTR0;bt886 said:


> Q3 Hybrid? You mean Q5?


Yes, was rushing to get some of this up before I left Europe and must've misstated. It's Q5 hybrid. A version of the Q3 will be shown in Shanghai next month.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

Fantastic coverage as usual... keep up the good work George! :thumbup:

When do you think the new A3 will land here? Early 2012?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

QUATTR0;bt890 said:


> Fantastic coverage as usual... keep up the good work George! :thumbup:
> 
> When do you think the new A3 will land here? Early 2012?


That's probably a bit soon. I'd guess MY2013 at the soonest.


----------

